
Data breach in Georgia could affect 6M voters - seccess
http://www.myajc.com/news/news/state-regional-govt-politics/data-breach-in-georgia-could-affect-6-million-vote/npQj8/
======
0x0
What do they mean when they say this field is in the public file: "political
party of last primary voted"? Does it map votes to voters? Aren't votes
anonymous?

